# Dodge Front Springs



## JoelPry (Jul 31, 2001)

Hello all, I have a 2001 Ram 2500/Cummins Sport. The plow package isnt available with the sport. I know that the only thing the diesel's dont come with for prep, is the plow pack. springs 046 and 047. I have the 038 and 039 springs. I plan on putting a Boss poly 8' straight blade (780lbs) on it. Does anybody plow with the stock springs? and do you run into any problems with sagging. I could buy the 046 and 047 if I have too, or get custom springs. Thanks, Joel


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

i installed a 7'6" pro plow on my dads 99 cummins last season.
he does not have a snow plow package on this truck, it plows and handles the plow just fine.
be shur to get some ballast in the rear of the truck to help the front end out.
rather than new sprins look into the possibility of a 2" leveling kit for the front end. there are a few companies out ther that make a spacer that goes between the coil and the bucket. one that comes to mind is Daystar, they make a polyurethane spacer for those trucks.
dan


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i put timbren loadbusters on the front of my 1500 silverado to get rid of the sagging. quick install and eliminates the dip in the front end with the plow on. you can get them at
www.awdirect.com


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

My 96 Dodge excab LWB diesel, didnt even drop an inch with a 715 lb Fisher Minute mount on it,I doubt it wil droop much,and if it does,just gte the HD springs,or the leveling kit.


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

Last season I ran a Dodge 1500 series with a Boss 9.2 V-Plow.The front springs on a 1500 are the same as the springs on a 2500 series. I sugest that You use Timbrin load stablizers. They work great!!!!. I had absolutely no problems with control and clearance. The Boss 9.2 weighs 1190 lbs. with harness.

Triton Snow Removal
Woodstock, Illinois


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I am sure that 1500 front axel likes that plow. You should be ashamed that you are endangering both yourself and other s with a plow that heavy.
Your dealer should also be ashamed, should an accident arise from this groos overweight condition, everything you own and the dist that sold you that plow is at risk. A 7.6' power v is the most that should be on that plow. In fact the fisher plow that is recomended for the 1500 is a light duty unit.
Please reconsider your truck options when running heavyweight plows such as that.
Dino


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

On the contrary Dino- This truck is not over loaded. Driving skills and awareness of the weight and size of your truck are always a concern. For the record Boss makes a 8.2 V-Plow for a 1/2 ton pick up that only weighs 170 lbs. less than a 9.2 V-Plow.
About as much as an average passenger.

Gross is spelled Gross Thats 2S's


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Dodge 1500 front axle weight rating-3850 lbs Dana 44..regular cab specs as 2900-3050 empty weight,put 1170 lbs 4 ft in front of the tires,and a driver,you are seriously overloaded,I dont care what springs you have,the axle is what matters.The 2500/3500 have 5200 Lb Dana 60.Its ypur truck,but you have a responsiblltiy to stay within the weight limits of the truck while on public roads.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I would rather have a spelling typo, than a truck that is unsafe.
While boss may make a plow for 1/2 p/u, that doesnt mean your truck is rated to carry that plow. I would again believe that 7.5 is the most that truck is designed for. 
I agree with John D, its your truck, but just stay away from me when you are careening down the road.
Dino


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

Experienced drivers dont't careen !


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TRITONSNOWREM. _
> *The front springs on a 1500 are the same as the springs on a 2500 series. (then) I had absolutely no problems with control and clearance. The Boss 9.2 weighs 1190 lbs. with harness.
> 
> Triton Snow Removal
> Woodstock, Illinois *


The springs are not the same. No way, no model, no how. And thats the fact Jack to quote grAssMaster.

There is no f-in way you had a 1200 lb plow on a 1500 with no problems-no f-in way my secondary-school friend.


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

Well I guess you would know what kind of plow ihad on my Dodge living up in BFCONN.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok bud you win we are all wrong and I will sell all my one tons and buy 1/2 tons, with 9' plows and 2 yrd v boxes. Thanks I will save alot of money that way.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TRITONSNOWREM. _
> *Well I guess you would know what kind of plow ihad on my Dodge living up in BFCONN. *


I didnt say you didnt have the plow on it, I said you are full of ca ca telling us you plowed with it and didnt have any problems.


----------



## HYDROCLEAN (Dec 3, 2000)

*DODGE 1500 FRONT COIL SPRINGS*

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500. The front coil springs are factory tag numbers 018 and 019. Has anyone ever replaced them with the 023 and 024 springs? And are these springs taller than the 018 and 019.

tag no. load rating (lbs)

018 1048
019 1140

023 1621
024 1770


----------



## Alex Scarselli (Dec 28, 2001)

*38-39 Springs*

In reference to the 038 and 39 springs,I went through this with my 3500 Dodge dually Ram Diesel 2001. There is a BIG difference from "38" or "39" spring cap. to a ''47'' is about 350Lbs+- . Its less from a 46 to a 47 = 150# in that area. I had the same question and through research, Chrysler said that according to my vin #, it wasn't plow set up., dealer said it is. Reading all the other comments, there somewhat right. Look at the axel rating. Yes it will sag some.I kept measurements before and after and still check it out. Street to bottom fender lip 47.5inches. I run a blizzard plow 8 ft. weighing 800 + lbs.beam and all. Suppose to have transmission overheating light, which I notice in the dash imprint. Dealer would of installed springs #"46" but I was skeptical of them taking my front end apart. I have no problems when driving but at times I do feel it bottoms out at the rubber stops. Last year I had no knowledge of balist and I tow a trailer 5X8 with 2 snow machines and it was unbelievable how well it maneuvered. If you can put the 46 springs in, your ride will change being much stiffer. Hope info. helps

Al


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

i am running 024 and 025aa offroadster springs with my 1500.With plow on only sagged about 1/2 inch. With old 020 and 021 springs truck dropped 2 inches.The new springs made a world of difference in my truck.I would rec. it to anyone with a 1500,polw or no plow!!!!!!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Alex,and Joel.My 2000 Ram didnt have the plow prep pkg,i had the 039/038 front springs.I have a Boss 9'2" plow,as you know this is a seriously heavy plow,about 980lbs with the deflector,and U edge.My truck sagged about 1 1/2 " with the Boss on,it bottomed lightly on rolling bumps.So i ordered the 046/047 springs.in talking with DaveO from MA,i found that he had 046/039 in his front end with the plow prep,so i tired the 046 in the drivers side,and put the 039 from the drivers side in the pass side,this is perfect for me,it rasied the truck 3/4" empty,and now it doesnt even drop a full inch with that heavy plow on and up.look on my equipment pictures in my signature, there are pictures of my dodge with the blade raised,i have no ballast in the truck,you can see it barely sags at all.Alex, If iwere you,id buy just the 046,do what i did,i will cost under 100 bucks,it takes about 20 minutes on each side to change them,simply remove the tires,remove the lower shock bolt,and the upper sway bar end link,30 seconds with air tools,and raise the front end by the plow frame,you can compress the shock by hand,and slide the spring right out.It was very easy to do.if my plow only weighed 800 lbs, iwouldnt have bothered adding the stiffer spring.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

2500 with gas 5.9 and plow prep, 037/038. With 8' Fisher will not bottom out.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

My 96 2500 diesel,excab longbed never bottomed with 039/038 and a 7 1/2 fisher.My 2000 would bottom with the Boss,it had about 1 1/2 " between the stop and the axle,and no ballast,with 039/038, now with 046/039 it has 2 1/2-3" of travel between the bumpstop,and axle with the blade on and up.My friend has a 97 Dodge 2500 8 ft Fisher,ot never bottoms either,037/038.


----------



## highpoint2 (Jan 6, 2002)

joel
My company is running 3 2001 Dodge 2500 with the cummins. (one swb and 2 lwb none of which have the plow pkg. ) All three are equiped with meyer 7.5 HD blades with custom steel wings making the final length of each plow 9.5 feet. As for sagging, there is virtually none. And as for it being unsafe, thats nonsence. We also have 2 3500 Dodges running the same setup, and the sag in the 3500's is no different then the sag in the 2500's. 
So , if you're wondering if you 2500 can handle the 8 foot fisher, I say, WITHOUT A DOUBT. 
Im sure whatever you decide, you will be happy. Good luck, and LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## Alex Scarselli (Dec 28, 2001)

*Springs/Front*

Hi John

Thanks for getting back, I don't get much time on the web and also forgot my password. Read your post and its good to know your setup works well but find it such a drastic difference from one side to the outher with the # spring used. On the other hand I know prior to purchasing my truck,that some trucks had 038 on one side and 039 on the other, which is the case in my friends 2500/2001 gas 5.9. We figured they did this to compensate for weight difference GAS TANK, ENGINE, etc. On mine its 039 on both sides and we think since its a Diesel V-6 being sort of centered, is why their the same. Having just last week hooked up my plow, I took measurements of fender-well height to street (38.5) and bottom of blade to street (14.75) both ends +- .25'' matches what it was last winter. With the plow UP it's 37.25 and that 1.25'' DROP its ok buy me, still having "Unmeasured"a decent distance at the frame to axel bumpers. Remember, dealer was surprisingly willing to put the 046 in at no charge but I like the smooth ride and may regret it for what may be. I take it slow when transporting to sites but over speed bumps it gets down there. Yet I've seen 3500 with 047s go figure. I seen your pictures and man is that WIDE, and yes it does keep the height and looks good. My friend just had the V-plow BOSS installed 7.5 and looks good. As for Joel I'd still look at Axel Cap. Wt. and question trans. cooler etc. unless its a very light or in specs.type of plow. I am happy with mine BLIZZARD and in touch with company rep. but I think I should of gone with the Wingedplow where it folds outwards at both ends like a V plow. The service is very good, I purchased 8 quarts plow fluid which should be changed every year and received it in 4 days, 2 good hats N/C. 
First TEASE for the year 1/7/02 SNOW? Went out to salt some sites only. Looking for some type of spreader that I've seen, is hitch mounted but don't like that it attaches onto the body rail. Having a bed cover I'm not looking to take it off. Seen Beyer also Meyer. What is out there that uses non drilling, scratching mounting. Well any info is appreciated.

Al


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It will survive with the 038/039 springs if you add a set of timbren's.I have a 10 ft western pro on my 97 with this setup,and it doesn't drop much.It has sagged about an inch or more though over the last 5 yrs.I will probably go up to the bigger springs if I do decide to replace them to rid the sag.I have other Dodge's with the bigger springs,and they drop just a little less with the plow up.The timbren's make a huge improvement in handling and stacking,regardless of your spring combination.


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

I must say that I really have enjoyed this sight since I found it about a week ago. One thing I am curious about is some guys say that the diesels don't come with the plow prep. package with the heavy duty springs on them. when I ordered my truck I had the plow prep. package put on it. My truck is a 2001 Ram with the diesel engine, quad cab, long box. Now I went in to the dealer last night to check out what kind of springs were on my truck and to talk to them about putting a 950 lb plow on in(blizzard 810). The place I went to is the place I bought the truck at so they just printed off what my truck had on it. and the manager at the place showed me that I had 248mm size springs. Now can someone tell me if that is the 48 springs that you guys are talking about upgrading too? also is that the highest that you can go or sufficient enough with putting on a 950 lb plow with the diesel engine? Thanks guys


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*2500 springs*

I have the Blzzd 810 on a 2001 2500 quad cab short bed 5.9 gas,with plow prep pkg..There seems to be a good deal of sag in it this year...or i was just blind to it last year...currently researching what i should do. Replace the front coils and add the leafs in rear (2 each side)..Cost at local spring shops ranges from $525 to highest est.was $850... 1.5 v box loaded its just too much weight for the truck. i dont really want to go for new 3500 b/c i dont want the payment.. and only 29000 on this truck. I may try to get away with timbrens in the front and rear b/c i really only use the truck when it snows. Let me know how you make out..I really need help on this one due to lack of mechanical knowledge and suspension handicapped.Thanks for all the help. 
Regards,
Jack


----------



## bigfoot1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Where do I get these springs at? The dealer or Auto parts store?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bigfoot1;330835 said:


> Where do I get these springs at? The dealer or Auto parts store?


I got mine at the dealer.

There are a couple of threads on this subject that will take you through swaping them out.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=11316&highlight=springs


----------



## Big Ben (Jan 30, 2007)

I have the lighter duty 1996 Ram2500 (I call it a heavy 1/2 ton) I put and meyers C-8.0 and it sagged so much the mount harness was only inches from the ground. I went to the local auto wreckers and picked up some 1998 Ram3500 coils(unsure the part #'s. I installed them and they not only helped the sag which is now way less than an inch. it lifted the front of the truck over 2" leveling the truck nicely.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Big Ben;363164 said:


> I have the lighter duty 1996 Ram2500 (I call it a heavy 1/2 ton) I put and meyers C-8.0 and it sagged so much the mount harness was only inches from the ground. I went to the local auto wreckers and picked up some 1998 Ram3500 coils(unsure the part #'s. I installed them and they not only helped the sag which is now way less than an inch. it lifted the front of the truck over 2" leveling the truck nicely.


Good deal


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

I upgraded the front coil springs off my 3500 diesel dually to the springs off of a CDL class straight truck made by Moog that HAPPEN to fit the Dodge chassis. Cost me $230.00. My Boss 9' 2" with the weight of a U-edge and Pro Wings sags only about 3/4 of an inch with no ballast. Been plowing this way for 6 years. That's about 1100 pounds of plow.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm running a 2001 dodge ram 1500 4x4 Off Road Edition with and 8ft Fisher MM1 800+lbs with just timbrens and ballast and havent had a problem yet.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

GAWR front
GAWR rear
GVWR
These are your vehicle weight ratings, there is no mention of "springs, etc." on your vehicle weight sticker.
Put your plow on, load in your required balast and take your vehicle to your local State Police Weight Station. 
Then come back and tell us how much it cost you in fines.
The add-ons you're talking about just make your truck look level and pretty - ALL THE WEIGHT IS STILL ON YOUR AXELS.


----------

